# TANK CARS as a unit train?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It appears that the latest of the Unit Trains is Tank cars to haul crude oil.


Anyone selling off their 100 ton coal cars and buying Tank Cars by the Doz?


JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Tank car unit trains run though louisville Nebr. a lot. BN mainline.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So...JJ. You gunna buy everyone's used hoppers? 

Or start your own tank farm? 

..ethanol goes by rail in great demand these days also.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 02 Oct 2013 04:27 PM 
So...JJ. You gunna buy everyone's used hoppers? 

Or start your own tank farm? 

..ethanol goes by rail in great demand these days also.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 
I might be interested in some Hopper cars.


But I think I am going to look for some tank cars.

On the way back from Marty's I looked at Mixed freight trains. Noticed a lot of tank cars in a row That is what started me thinking. 


JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I drive by on Ethanol plant here in Neb, usually at least a hundred cars or more sitting there to be filled up. I've seen 30-40 leave the Ethanol plant here in Lexington, NE.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking for more ideas are ya JJ..? 
Drop on in my place and you can watch trains all day... 
I promise you'll go away with lots to ponder regarding trains. 

For now my favs are mixed trains - which I could run as I'm just a bit short of enough cars to run any units ..and for some time to come.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ.... I think a unit train with all the same type of tank cars would be super.....

Remember Wayne's SP train at Marty's... 2 black GP7/9's, 10 or so identical black SP box cars and a black SP caboose.... Fine looking train..


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

As a young lad in the south of California, I remember the Santa Fe pulling 60-70 tank cars to and from the refineries. We would get stuck at grade crossings as tank car after tank car lumbered by. My parents would gripe, but I didn't mind. 

Fil


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't get rid of all your hoppers, if you are going to use helpers keep one to put in front of them. See this shot of a tank unit train headed downgrade around the Horseshoe Curve this past weekend. A highside gon was in front of the helpers. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10128998766/ 

I seem to remember a rule that you could not have a loaded tank car next to an occupied locomotive or caboose.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ 
some thing like this 










or this










Dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

With your past history of train wrecks, do you really think a unit train of highly flammable filled tank cars is in the interest of you, Sneaky Snake and your neighbors?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great looking train, Dick... Very, very nice....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They usually have a grain hopper between the cars and locomotives here also. Nice train!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like someone is in violation of FRA rules by not having buffer cars behind loco and ahead of caboose.








Later RJD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

After lengthy reasearch on the subject, my conclusion is the FRA has no administrative authority over FLH....* 






;-) 









*...FLH. = Free Lanched HOBBIES 

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rule 1543-4697. Since the train is controlled externally, and no one (human) is present in the locomotive, all rules are voided.


Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Boy .... 

I MISSED that one... 

Ha 

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

D


It's way, way down in the footnotes. Probably at the bottom of Cliff's VC mine.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"buffer cars ", yea I remember the old days when folks made fun of "battery cars" that did not go with the rest of the train. Should have called them buffer cars. A head of their times. LOL


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How 'bout "head end" cars Marty..... 

That should cover it.... 

Lol...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK here is my buffer car


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH NO, get the paint ball guns out. I love your bridge.


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

For background. A current thread going on over at the NGDF regarding tank cars. Scroll down for the pictures. 

http://ngdiscussion.net/phorum/read.php?1,253112


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Speaking of a string of oilcans: 

Saw a train this afternoon, consisting of 2 units, a couple spacer cars and between 50-60 tanks. 
Probably the sulphur train that runs south to Texas. Reporting marks that I recall seeing include: 
GATX, UTLX, TILX. But, I've also seen the same train, with NO spacers at the head end, and a solo rear end DPU. 
Recall one train, that must have been combined, as it had 5 units, and 120 cars or so!! 

Run they way you want! You're just following the rules of the railroad: 

1. It's MY railroad 

2. I make the rules 

3. If anyone wants to argue rivets, prototype accuracies, or lack of.....Consult Rule #1. 

Can only wish I had the space for a larger railroad!! 
Again, lucky to have been given the space I have by the folks!


----------

